# Flying Arrow Archery Introduces The New "Toxic" Broadhead



## WMDTalley (Jul 1, 2009)

Very interesting looking broadhead. Wouldn't mind giving them a look. Good luck.


----------



## perryhunter4 (Jan 30, 2008)

I think they look interesting as well. Wouldn;t they be illegal in several states though with the 7/8" cutting diameter (not cutting surface)? Kind of reminds me of a broadhead I used years back that produced a "spiral wound channel"...I believe it was a Crimson Talon model??? They are different in many ways, but personally remind of that cut....and they did a number on deer I shot that year. Curious to know what states these would be considered illegal in....as I believe I have read there are certain states requiring at least 1 inch cutting diamter or more.


----------



## chirohunter73 (Nov 29, 2008)

Very interesting design!!! When will they be available for purchase and price?


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

Looking at the pictures on their web site that it's going to take some serious "poo-poo" to shoot one of these through any critter.


----------



## perryhunter4 (Jan 30, 2008)

I just looked through about every state and was incorrect...it seems 7/8" is the minimum in many with 3/4" in some states. That's great. I am curious as to the pricing and availability to the market as well. Any more testing done other than the milk jugs (i.e plywood, penetration, etc...). Thank you.


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Those will be illegal in States that have that reg about the cutting surface of each blade having to remain in the same plane...like Colorado and many others.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1785926&highlight=ebay+broadhead
similar to these, single bevel and all...


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

Definitely an interesting looking BH, I am curious about the further testing as well!


----------



## loomis77 (Jan 30, 2011)

Is it just me, or did anyone else notice the similarities between their logo and that of New Breed Archery. 

Leigh.


----------



## d_money (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm interested cant wait to see where this goes.


----------



## Demonian (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm more than interested. Please PM me. I want half a dozen or so. Probably more... Will lose a few to plywood and bone.


----------



## A CASE DEEP (Sep 6, 2012)

Ahhh another water jug test. Yes, I would buy those if I was hunting Gallon water jugs. But lets face it, how many deer have you ever shot had a plastic jug as a rib cage and water inside instead of heart and lungs. 

Those test like that (water jug test, plywood test,...) really don't mean anything.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

Marked


----------



## rob-c (Mar 9, 2010)

shoot them into plywood and barrels,i want to see if the blades stay on...


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Interested in seeing more about these heads. When are they going to be available?


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

Interesting but may not be legal in some states (as stated above) due to the diameter and blade curvature. Penetration is questionable due to the increased drags. I may be wrong though.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Too bad you didn't just improve upon the Steelhead. Would never shoot a BH with curved blades like that. Good luck to you though.


----------



## evasiveone (Jul 22, 2011)

No denying that it put a massive hole in those Jugs!:teeth:

Like the others have said will love to see a durability test and a penetration test. 

With the way the blades are designed it cuts in a 360 degree plane and not just 2, 3 or 4 planes. The blood channel would be massive and unrestricted. It should lead to outstanding blood trails. 

Nice Job, would love to get my hands on some of these if the penetration test are favorable.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

Can w get an up close pic of these ..?


----------



## evasiveone (Jul 22, 2011)

They have some close up pics on their web page.
http://flyingarrowmontana.com/#!/splash-page


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

Hmmmm gonna have to stop by and check these out


----------



## toxicsupport (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your comments and questions. First off these are legal. If you take one of the blades off and set it on a flat surface, the cutting edge of the blade all touch the surface making the cutting edge on the same plane. The pictures are showing the blades having a curve, but its the picture. Your not seeing the blade at a true broadside view.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Very interesting.


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

Now put a deer shoulder in front of the jug and shoot all three.Then we can tell.


----------



## toxicsupport (Jan 5, 2013)

As far as penetration goes I would be lying if I told you it was going to out penetrate a low profile 2 or 3 blade fixed blade broadhead, but what I can tell you is that it will equally penetrate with the large mechanicals and fixed blade broadheads. In our plywood testing the only large mechanicals that out penetrated us were because their blades were broke off or rolled up like a cork screw by the plywood. 

THROUGH IS THROUGH!!!!!!


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

Can anyone post some pics. I can't get on their website.


----------



## loomis77 (Jan 30, 2011)

I would have to agree with what was said about the jug tests as well. Just looking at the design of these heads, its basically 3 hole punches going through. So of course, the three sections of water bottle would simply fall out and let the water out quickly. Basic common sense there!

But how would they do on a live critter that has more than a layer of plastic holding everything in? Anyone who has tried to punch a hole into something thick (I am in the textile/canvas trade, so I am speaking from experience) would know that the deeper you go, the harder it gets. 

I am no engineer either, but I would of thought it would of been better having the bevel facing the outside of the cutting ring. The way it is now, would pull more meat and so on through the centre of the cutting ring. This would increase the pressure inside the ring and make it harder to penetrate. A double edge would of been better I am thinking...But like I said, I am no engineer.

Either way, lets hope no one gets these things mixed up with their fobs! lol

Leigh.


----------



## Bow Me (Sep 30, 2010)

loomis77 said:


> I would have to agree with what was said about the jug tests as well. Just looking at the design of these heads, its basically 3 hole punches going through. So of course, the three sections of water bottle would simply fall out and let the water out quickly. Basic common sense there!
> 
> But how would they do on a live critter that has more than a layer of plastic holding everything in? Anyone who has tried to punch a hole into something thick (I am in the textile/canvas trade, so I am speaking from experience) would know that the deeper you go, the harder it gets.
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same things. That's also a ton of blade area. These are my thoughts.


----------



## Darktimber (Jul 16, 2012)

These really have me thinking turkey. Might have to try them in the spring. Should hit 'em hard and bleed 'em out fast.


----------



## slim9300 (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm going to try a few. Looks pretty deadly to me. 

How do they fly compared to the Shuttle T?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## toxicsupport (Jan 5, 2013)

Sorry about the website. It is still in the making so connecting may prove to be difficult. 

We will be following up with more video's once we get back home from the trade shows. 

We spend more time in the woods then one should. LOL! What we can say is that this broadhead has killed the biggest to the smallest critters in north america without any problems. 

You will be impressed!!!


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

ready for some kill pics and holes when you get back i really like the look of these


toxicsupport said:


> Sorry about the website. It is still in the making so connecting may prove to be difficult.
> 
> We will be following up with more video's once we get back home from the trade shows.
> 
> ...


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

rob-c said:


> shoot them into plywood and barrels,i want to see if the blades stay on...


last time I was out in the woods hunting i didnt have any plywood or steel barrels come walking into my stand


----------



## DonnieBaker (Nov 18, 2005)

$45 a piece! No thanks.


----------



## Demonian (Apr 23, 2008)

DonnieBaker said:


> $45 a piece! No thanks.


I am hoping that is for 3.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

id assume so cant see it being one if thats what your getting at


Demonian said:


> I am hoping that is for 3.


----------



## slim9300 (Dec 4, 2004)

DonnieBaker said:


> $45 a piece! No thanks.


No way. If so I'm out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

The concept is interesting, I for one will keep an open mind until I see one in person. 13 straight years going to the ATA show and I decided to stay home this year...


----------



## thare1774 (Dec 13, 2010)

DBLLNGR said:


> last time I was out in the woods hunting i didnt have any plywood or steel barrels come walking into my stand


That statement doesn't make sense. The point of shooting plywood is to test durability. It's the most economical and easiest way to test. How else would you suggest testing a broadhead if you don't have 1000's of animals you can test em on? It takes cycles and cycles of testing to put out a new broadhead design. The best way to mimick bone without having a ton of fresh bones in your production facility is to shoot plywood. As they stated, it seems they have also done extensive field testing as well. I am excited to see any and all tests with this broadhead, be it plywood or game.


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

thare1774 said:


> That statement doesn't make sense. The point of shooting plywood is to test durability. It's the most economical and easiest way to test. How else would you suggest testing a broadhead if you don't have 1000's of animals you can test em on? It takes cycles and cycles of testing to put out a new broadhead design. The best way to mimick bone without having a ton of fresh bones in your production facility is to shoot plywood. As they stated, it seems they have also done extensive field testing as well. I am excited to see any and all tests with this broadhead, be it plywood or game.


plywood doesn't mimic bone go to your local butcher they have plenty of bone then melt gelatin around it pretty simple


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

These may have some real potential. But all the plywood, steel drums, and milk jugs in the world are not going to be a substitute for shooting real game. I'll tell you what . . . . send me a couple of these and I will test them out next fall. Even post some stuff on the results.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

.

Interesting BH. 



Their name is a bit of an oxymoron no? Flying Arrow? Isn't that like "Floating Boat"?
.


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

I am going to shoot jugs with small game heads...


----------



## Darktimber (Jul 16, 2012)

Beentown said:


> I am going to shoot jugs with small game heads...


Yeah an G5 SGH would kill a jug quite nicely. Probably beat them all.


----------



## Mathews4ever (Jan 13, 2007)

Them things are wild almost as cool as the Racm 357 round ill try them out


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

The heads look impressive. Id like to see some pics and/or video of them used on live game....I wouldnt mind giving them a try.


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

hedp said:


> .
> 
> Interesting BH.
> 
> ...


I think "Sinking Cork" would be an oxymoron.....:wink:


----------



## HOLDFASTHANK (Jan 27, 2013)

I was interested but the more I think about the actual design the more I don't want them. Don't think ill get the results I'm looking for from these


----------



## Kalcoone (Dec 9, 2012)

What is their diameter?


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

loomis77 said:


> Anyone who has tried to punch a hole into something thick (I am in the textile/canvas trade, so I am speaking from experience) would know that the deeper you go, the harder it gets.
> 
> The way it is now, would pull more meat and so on through the centre of the cutting ring. This would increase the pressure inside the ring and make it harder to penetrate.
> 
> Leigh.


I tuned in just to see how many would be amazed by the jug test..........Kudos to Leigh and a couple others for the common sense comments.


----------



## Drcoffee (Jan 10, 2011)

I believe the cutting edge is on the inside to help open the circles as it passes through the meat. As the meat fills the circles, the circle will be less likely to get plugged as it expands rather than being forced to close with the cutting edge on the outside. The breaks in the circles will allow the blades to flex and bend around hard objects like bone. I plan to give these a run this year. The aerodynamics of the curved blade means less steering by cross winds. I have high hopes for these blades.


----------



## Crazy Wolves (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks similar to NAP BRAXE which I believe only made a season or two...

Not say'in its bad nor good just say'in ...I cant see it going that far myself.

But hey I could be wrong...well maybe. :dancing:




Crazy Wolf


----------



## hondaman (Oct 12, 2005)

I have used the NAP BRAXE on bear & deer. All stuck in the dirt on the far side of the game. Short & easy to follow blood trails. I had to buy up all of them I could find once they stopped making them. All I heard on forums was how they wouldn't penetrate. Most thought they could tell that just by looking at them, maybe we are not as smart as we all think we are! I like the look of these also. If they work as well as the BRAXE most dismissed because it was different it will be great!


----------



## Squigly1965 (Dec 11, 2009)

Do a search on Youtube for Antlers Archery Turkey Kill. They also have a Durability/Accuracy Test they did.
And I agree that the bevel on the inside would help make the blades open. In the the above durability test they shoot into a plank and you can see the broadhead opened up.
I just bought a set gonna see how they do me this deer season. I'll post pics if I get them.


----------



## oneshot0001 (May 28, 2013)

Just got these heads in. Been waiting on the dealers here in NC to get them forever. They fly great with my field points out to 40 yards and penetrate just as far as my G5 strykers. I can't wait to sling one through a whitetail this coming weekend, I believe they will leave a great blood trail. There is one little problem I found with them though. If one of the blades is the slightest bit bent it throws the broadhead off dramatically. I shot one through a steel drum, stupid I know but curiosity just took over, and it bent one of the tips of the blades just a slight little bit. The other two I have fly great and hit dead on with my other tips, and the one with the slight bend hits about 4" to the left and 4" low, other than that it seems like it may be just a one shot broadhead. I think they will gain their special place in the hunting world.


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

Might give these a try on hogs


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

So how is everyone liking these heads? Durability? Flight? Etc? 

Good/Bad?

Pros/Cons?


----------



## pigmove (Dec 1, 2013)

I have used these heads exclusively in my quiver this year. I had a quiver with 5 T3's but switched to the Toxic to see the difference. I have taken two deer with them so far. The farthest shot was about 35 yards. Both deer ran about 10 & 25 yards before falling. The blood trails were massive and the wound channel was ridiculous. I will say though with the first deer I shot the arrow hit the shoulder bone on exit and nearly penetrated but only the head made it out. I thought It was a horrible shot until I saw the deer drop. My friend also shot a 210lb buck at 45yards (with a crossbow) and the arrow passed through the center of the liver and one lung. The cut in the liver matched the arrowhead design. It looked like four closely placed bullet holes in a 2 inch group. That one didn't make it 20 yards. These heads have impressed me so far. Here in Michigan there aren't many monster deer but we do get out fair share of decent ones. I'm definitely going to keep using them.


----------



## Splitshafts (May 7, 2012)

I have a few friends shooting these. I'll see if I can get there feed back on them. Personally I'm skeptical. Yet I've learned "you shouldn't knock it till you've tried it" is the best way to be.


----------



## Renkoski (Feb 2, 2015)

Best broad heads I've ever shot as far as accuracy, durability, and blood trails. I shot 3 deer with the same broad head without changing blades, none of the 3 made it over 50 yards from my tree stand before tipping over, and all left a blood trail a blind person could have followed. The only drawback I have found is they sure are hard on my practice target.


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

one of my students has killed two doe this year with the Toxic Broadheads. They did produce a great entrance and exit hole and the blood trails must have been awesome since I helped skin and process both deer and they had completely bled out. I was impressed. I didn't think they would be very good at all.


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

toxic got it done for me twice


----------

